# Whatcha Reading?



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

I am trying to hit 75 books read for the year, I'm at 59.

I just finished The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes, by Suzanne Collins. It was... not as good as the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2020)

I just found out there's a Bob's Burgers cookbook that covers almost all of the burger recipes on the show.  I've added it to my Christmas list, and hope to cook at least one of every burger in it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Supe said:


> I just found out there's a Bob's Burgers cookbook that covers almost all of the burger recipes on the show.  I've added it to my Christmas list, and hope to cook at least one of every burger in it.


I've heard good things about it!


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I've heard good things about it!


The "bet it all on black garlic" burger is calling my name.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

ive bought more books than i've read this year &gt;_&lt;


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ive bought more books than i've read this year &gt;_&lt;


...as have I.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 2, 2020)

In the past couple of weeks I have read:
Regretting You by Colleen Hoover, In An Instant by Susanne Redfern, The Art of Racing in the Rain by  Garth Stein (This was an audiobook that took me to and from the SE test site), I also read the entire Pelican Cove Cozy Mystery set by Leena Clover. (I love me a crappy cozy mystery)

I am midway through The Art of Inheriting Secrets by Barbara O'Neal

I guess I made a goal of 100 books this year, and I am 66.  Better get reading I guess. I don't think I have added my hardcopies I have read though, so I might not be as far behind as I think.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Oooh, Regretting You is on my TBR! How did you like it?

The Art of Racing in the Rain made me cry.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

And I finished reading "Subversive Cross Stitch: 50 F*cking Clever Designs For Your Sassy Side" by Julie Jackson. Very entertaining, can't wait to make something out of it!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 24, 2020)

Taylor Jenkins Reid is an incredible author, every time I get one of her books, I'm up until 3am to finish it. My favorite of hers is "The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo" but everything she writes is great and makes me cry.

I can recommend about a hundred different psychological thrillers. Riley Sager's "Final Girls" if you like horror movies, "Need to Know", "The Guest List", "The Wife", "The Last Mrs. Parrish" are all good beach reads if you liked "Gone Girl". 

I'm currently reading "The Mothers" by Brit Bennett, and I have "The Vanishing Half" on my waitlist. 

If you want some non-fiction, "The Devil in The White City" is a really interesting read that talks about Chicago during and leading up to the 1893 Worlds Fair. It reads like a novel, following the stories of the designers and architects of the Fair, as well as H.H. Holmes, a serial killer. They're gonna make it into a movie or something, and unfortunately, one of my most embarrassing traits is how I love to brag that I read a book way before the movie came out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oooh, Regretting You is on my TBR! How did you like it?
> 
> The Art of Racing in the Rain made me cry.


It was pretty good.  

The art of racing in the rain made me cry, but not when I thought it would, if that makes sense.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 4, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> I can recommend about a hundred different psychological thrillers. Riley Sager's "Final Girls" if you like horror movies, "Need to Know", "The Guest List", "The Wife", "The Last Mrs. Parrish" are all good beach reads if you liked "Gone Girl".


The Guest List was fantastic, as was The Last Mrs. Parrish.

Did you read the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle yet? SO GOOD.



beccabun PE said:


> If you want some non-fiction, "The Devil in The White City" is a really interesting read that talks about Chicago during and leading up to the 1893 Worlds Fair. It reads like a novel, following the stories of the designers and architects of the Fair, as well as H.H. Holmes, a serial killer. They're gonna make it into a movie or something, and unfortunately, one of my most embarrassing traits is how I love to brag that I read a book way before the movie came out.


This book is why I'm an electrical engineer, for realsies. Also, murder!


----------



## beccabun PE (Jan 4, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> The Guest List was fantastic, as was The Last Mrs. Parrish.


I just finished an audiobook of "The Wife Stalker" which is from the author of The Last Mrs. Parrish. It was VERY disappointing, I really expected something similar to LMP, but it was a mess



MadamPirate PE said:


> Did you read the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle yet? SO GOOD.


No, I had the library ebook but then it expired, I need to renew it after I finish the three other books that I have checked out. I think I read the first couple pages and then got sidetracked by life. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> This book is why I'm an electrical engineer, for realsies. Also, murder!


It's just SO GOOD. I tried to get my book club into it, but they said it was too long and there were interesting parts but couldn't get into the architecture parts and it's like "but the contrast is what makes it interesting!"


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 4, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> It's just SO GOOD. I tried to get my book club into it, but they said it was too long and there were interesting parts but couldn't get into the architecture parts and it's like "but the contrast is what makes it interesting!"


This is why I don't book club! 



beccabun PE said:


> No, I had the library ebook but then it expired, I need to renew it after I finish the three other books that I have checked out. I think I read the first couple pages and then got sidetracked by life.


YOU HAVE TO GET IT BACK ITS SO GOOD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm part way thru Dark Scared Night by Michael Connelly.

I finished Two Kinds of Truth by Michael Connelly recently.

Managed to start 2 Connelly books at the same time - when I'm reading a lot, I tend to have multiple books but usually different genres or at least different authors lol - so I put Dark Sacred Night down as to not confuse myself lol 

My goal for January 2021 is to finish 2 books (one will be Dark Sacred Night) and get 5 CEU/PDHs done.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I read _The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle_, for my book club. I had some issues with it. The main issue was that I was getting driven crazy, trying to figure out the timeline of things and who the main character was at whatever given time.

I also didn't really like the ending.

I guess it was a relatively fast read for me, though. It was engaging, that's for sure.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I am not reading anything right now. I just finished a little trash series, Demigods Academy.  It managed to redeem itself in the end I guess. My book goal for last year was 100, and I managed at least 108, but they were mostly trash books, because I read to escape life, not to have my life enriched, usually.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 4, 2021)

Currently reading 'Fresh off the Boat' by Eddie Huang.  Going to be realistic and try to read one book a week; if possible.  

It just sucks because I feel like if I stop reading, it's such an effort to get back into it


----------



## beccabun PE (Jan 4, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Currently reading 'Fresh off the Boat' by Eddie Huang.  Going to be realistic and try to read one book a week; if possible.
> 
> It just sucks because I feel like if I stop reading, it's such an effort to get back into it









seriously, if I'm engaged in reading, I can get through 8 books in a month. But as soon as I stop reading for a week, it's difficult to get back into the swing of it.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I should add, I'm mainly reading AEI's S.E. binders right now... Does that count??


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 4, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I should add, I'm mainly reading AEI's S.E. binders right now... Does that count??


I have heard they are so good that many people read them multiple times.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 4, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> seriously, if I'm engaged in reading, I can get through 8 books in a month. But as soon as I stop reading for a week, it's difficult to get back into the swing of it.


SAME. Get me on an airplane and I'll finish 2 books and start a 3rd.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 4, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Currently reading 'Fresh off the Boat' by Eddie Huang.  Going to be realistic and try to read one book a week; if possible.
> 
> It just sucks because I feel like if I stop reading, it's such an effort to get back into it


I have read two this year, so I'm on track to meet last year.     Studying will pick up again soon.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> I have heard they are so good that many people read them multiple times.


I'm not much of a repeat reader, but have experience as a repeat P.E. exam taker, much to my disdain. I hope it's not the case for me, but I won't be surprised if it is!


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 4, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I'm not much of a repeat reader, but have experience as a repeat P.E. exam taker, much to my disdain. I hope it's not the case for me, but I won't be surprised if it is!


I wish you all the luck so you dont have to read them again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 4, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I should add, I'm mainly reading AEI's S.E. binders right now... Does that count??


Yes.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> seriously, if I'm engaged in reading, I can get through 8 books in a month. But as soon as I stop reading for a week, it's difficult to get back into the swing of it.


Dude.  If I'm engaged in reading/there is an author that I'm super into their writing style, I can easily go through 8 books in a solid weekend.

...I think my lack of reading books is because I'm always reading fanfic.  If I stopped reading fanfic, I'd prob go through waaaaaaaaaaay more books...but fanfic, like 70% of the time, is written so much better than published stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Dude.  If I'm engaged in reading/there is an author that I'm super into their writing style, I can easily go through 8 books in a solid weekend.
> 
> ...I think my lack of reading books is because I'm always reading fanfic.  If I stopped reading fanfic, I'd prob go through waaaaaaaaaaay more books...but fanfic, like 70% of the time, is written so much better than published stuff.


So I started reading a fanfic in late middle school/high school. And the author rewrote the entire HP series, giving Harry a brother so was the golden boy. It was soooo good. But long and I don't love reading on screens. It was also HPxDM fanfic lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 5, 2021)

Started a "new" book last night. I was browsing my bookshelves for a non-crime book to read (because I really like having 2 books going). And settled on rereading my fave series: Witches of Eileannan. It keeps popping in my head lately so I'm going with it. I read like 25-30 pages (the first book always takes me the longest and Moo was playing tug on my lap lol)


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2021)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I started reading a fanfic in late middle school/high school. And the author rewrote the entire HP series, giving Harry a brother so was the golden boy. It was soooo good. But long and I don't love reading on screens. It was also HPxDM fanfic lol


*hides all my Drarry open windows on my phone*

I think I started reading fanfic when I was like...13?  14?  I mean, it's such an act of love that the authors do by writing so much content for free.  I think fanfic has an interesting writing style, more realistic/less descriptive, which I really enjoy sometimes.

You re-reading series now makes me want to re-read Valdemar books. Or my cheesy romance novel series.  I want some hockey smut.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> *hides all my Drarry open windows on my phone*
> 
> I think I started reading fanfic when I was like...13?  14?  I mean, it's such an act of love that the authors do by writing so much content for free.  I think fanfic has an interesting writing style, more realistic/less descriptive, which I really enjoy sometimes.
> 
> You re-reading series now makes me want to re-read Valdemar books. Or my cheesy romance novel series.  I want some hockey smut.


no judgement from me on HPxDM fanfic so no need to hide it lol

I think the series was called "Lightning on the Wave" in case you wanna go find it. Now that I have a tablet, I might start it again?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 5, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I read _The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle_, for my book club. I had some issues with it. The main issue was that I was getting driven crazy, trying to figure out the timeline of things and who the main character was at whatever given time.
> 
> I also didn't really like the ending.
> 
> I guess it was a relatively fast read for me, though. It was engaging, that's for sure.


Oh man, I'm so sad you didn't like it. I liked all the twisty WTFery bits.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> I want some hockey smut.


I love that this a genre.

Helena Hunting?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I love that this a genre.
> 
> Helena Hunting?


Chinooks Hockey series by Rachel Gibson.

I think there was someone else who I read that also did hockey smut.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm at 5 books for the year already, I tore through the _Wayward Children_ series by Seanan McGuire.  Read a trashy urban fantasy-romance last night, the other book I have to start this week is _Devil and the Dark Water_ by Stuart Turton.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Chinooks Hockey series by Rachel Gibson.
> 
> I think there was someone else who I read that also did hockey smut.


There's a surprising amount of hockey smut out there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 5, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm at 5 books for the year already, I tore through the _Wayward Children_ series by Seanan McGuire.  Read a trashy urban fantasy-romance last night, the other book I have to start this week is _Devil and the Dark Water_ by Stuart Turton.


I'm still at 2, have been organizing and setting up the study station again. Sigh.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 5, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh man, I'm so sad you didn't like it. I liked all the twisty WTFery bits.


It's okay! It wasn't the worst thing I've ever read. It just wasn't my favorite.


----------



## beccabun PE (Jan 20, 2021)

Finally got off the waitlist for Evelyn Hardcastle and for some reason I could download the ebook? But I was able to get the audiobook! @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 20, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Finally got off the waitlist for Evelyn Hardcastle and for some reason I could download the ebook? But I was able to get the audiobook! @MadamPirate PE


YAAAAAAS.

So twisty and good!

I just finished The Perfect Nanny which was super screwed up, and I'm starting Final Girls tonight.


----------



## beccabun PE (Jan 20, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> YAAAAAAS.
> 
> So twisty and good!
> 
> I just finished The Perfect Nanny which was super screwed up, and I'm starting Final Girls tonight.


Ohhh I read The Perfect Nanny a year or two ago, VERY weird. Final Girls is one of my faves!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 20, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Ohhh I read The Perfect Nanny a year or two ago, VERY weird. Final Girls is one of my faves!


Oooh yes, I can't wait to start it, then!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 20, 2021)

The other day, I finished "Mexican Gothic", which was my book club's pick. I cannot say I liked it very much... It was SO WEIRD, and uncomfortable. Apparently it was described as horror fiction, and no one realized it when it was suggested (including the person who suggested it). Well, I guess I'm not a fan of horror fiction!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 21, 2021)

Uh, that was pretty heavily advertised as horror! I find that it's hard for me to get into a book when I was promised one thing and get another - for example, Where The Crawdads Sing. I was promised courtroom drama. It started out as a Barbara Kingsolver book, and the courtroom drama was meh. I DNFed it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 21, 2021)

I've been reading Seveneves by Neil Stephenson. I'm about halfway through and it's been great so far. I'll probably pick up another book by Stephenson after I finish this one. I can't read as much as I'd like so it takes a lot longer to get through these books than it used to.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 30, 2021)

Finished Witches of Eileanan. Started The Pool of Two Moons (book 2, 55 pages in). Still reading Dark Sacred Night - half way thru. So closing in on 900 pages read for the month. Not terrible!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 30, 2021)

I finished Dark Sacred Night lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't know how many pages I read in January, but I ended up reading 10 books. Not too shabby.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2021)

I had been binge reading random books on my kindle earlier in 2020, but towards the end of the year switch to binge watching netflix. Need to switch back to the binge reading.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 1, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> I have heard they are so good that many people read them multiple times.


Ooh, ME! ME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 1, 2021)

I have been reading a series called the Kate Benedict series, it is a "Paranormal mystery". They are decent. Quickish reads.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> I have been reading a series called the Kate Benedict series, it is a "Paranormal mystery". They are decent. Quickish reads.


I'll have to check that out.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 2, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> I have been reading a series called the Kate Benedict series, it is a "Paranormal mystery". They are decent. Quickish reads.


I saw that on goodreads. Kindle Unlimited?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, that is pretty much all I read. I do occasionally check one out of the library.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm just re-reading all the Bridgerton novels. I also finished Radium Girls. Starting 'Make the Bread, Buy the Butter', which is a good way of seeing if it's worth it to make something at home vs. buying it. There are also a lot of recipes throughout that I think I am going to finish reading and then might copy+paste into a word document if they interest me (like little things/food I never thought to try and make at home, or variations on a recipe I've made but better sounding).


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 2, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm just re-reading all the Bridgerton novels. I also finished Radium Girls. Starting 'Make the Bread, Buy the Butter', which is a good way of seeing if it's worth it to make something at home vs. buying it. There are also a lot of recipes throughout that I think I am going to finish reading and then might copy+paste into a word document if they interest me (like little things/food I never thought to try and make at home, or variations on a recipe I've made but better sounding).


I read the first Bridgerton novel last week, and Radium Girls is on my TBR for this year.


----------



## beccabun PE (Jun 30, 2021)

Who has some good rec's? especially by women authors and/or psychological thriller?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 30, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Who has some good rec's? especially by women authors and/or psychological thriller?


I'm reading a book of short stores called "Things We Lost in the Fire" by Mariana Enriquez. She's an Argentinian author and all of the stories take place in Buenos Aires. The stories all have a creepy vibe to them - I'm really enjoying it so far!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 30, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm just re-reading all the Bridgerton novels. I also finished Radium Girls. Starting 'Make the Bread, Buy the Butter', which is a good way of seeing if it's worth it to make something at home vs. buying it. There are also a lot of recipes throughout that I think I am going to finish reading and then might copy+paste into a word document if they interest me (like little things/food I never thought to try and make at home, or variations on a recipe I've made but better sounding).


Radium Girls has been on my shelf for awhile but can't get myself to read it yet. I just finished a book about pandemics (why did I decide to read a book about pandemics during a pandemic?) so I'm taking a break from heavier stuff


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 30, 2021)

Finally finishing up The Count of Monte Cristo by Dumas. 

I'm also reading A Promised Land by Barack Obama.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 30, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I'm also reading A Promised Land by Barack Obama.


I finished that recently. It was excellent, but gosh, this fella is verbose! 

Edit: on topic, currently reading Endurance: A Year in Space, a Lifetime of Discovery by Scott Kelly.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 1, 2021)

Guys. I finally signed up for my Indianapolis library card. I have been using my NY/Long Island card on Libby to read stuff, but the Indy card...HOMG. It lets me check out so many more books/do so many more holds!!! NY library=7 check out/5 holds. Indy library = 20 check out/10 hold! AND THEY HAVE THE CHEESY ROMANCE NOVEL I WANTED TO READ ON FILE.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 1, 2021)

On topic: I am currently reading more Julia Quinn, because cheesy romance novels are amazing, and The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing


----------



## DLD PE (Jul 1, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Guys. I finally signed up for my Indianapolis library card. I have been using my NY/Long Island card on Libby to read stuff, but the Indy card...HOMG. It lets me check out so many more books/do so many more holds!!! NY library=7 check out/5 holds. Indy library = 20 check out/10 hold! AND THEY HAVE THE CHEESY ROMANCE NOVEL I WANTED TO READ ON FILE.


I haven't bought a book in years. I always read library books. I've always had a long commute, so I would just check out audio books on CD up until a few years ago. Now with the "Libby" app linked directly to our library, I can simply "check out" audio files without actually having to go to the library.

I'm currently reading #22 in the Jack Reacher series from Lee Child. They're fun to read. I'm pretty sure I've read everything up to #22. 

"Dark Matter" by Blake Crouch was a pretty good psycho-thriller/science fiction story, which may have been mentioned on here before.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2021)

Smutty Smut Smutt​


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jul 1, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Who has some good rec's? especially by women authors and/or psychological thriller?


I read The Invisible Library by Genevieve Cogman. It was excellent.


----------



## beccabun PE (Jul 2, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> On topic: I am currently reading more Julia Quinn, because cheesy romance novels are amazing, and The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing


I highly suggest the Brown Sisters novels by Talia Hibbert, they are VERY fun and sweet and good.
oh and both of Casey McQuiston's books ("Red, White, and Royal Blue" and "One Last Stop")


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm currently reading:
The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt (Edmund Morris)
How to Day Trade for a Living (Andrew Aziz)
The Book on Rental Property Investing (Brandon Turner)
The Basics of Bitcoins and Blockchains (Antony Lewis)
Mastering Bitcoin: Programming the Open Blockchain (Andreas Antonopoulos)
Savings Our Sons: A new Path for Raising Healthy and Resilient Boys (Dr. Michael Gurian)
The Armed Forces Officer: Essays on Leadership, Command, Oath, and Service Identity (Albert Pierce)
The Art of War
The Complete Tales and Poems of Egar Allan Poe


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm currently reading (on audio) A Song of Fire and Ice, Game of Thrones (first book in the series). The audiobook is 34 hours long. I have 9 hours left to go. So far the film series did an excellent job following the storyline, from what I recall.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm currently reading (on audio) A Song of Fire and Ice, Game of Thrones (first book in the series). The audiobook is 34 hours long. I have 9 hours left to go. So far the film series did an excellent job following the storyline, from what I recall.


still waiting for the last book, then I will watch the series


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2021)

Also still waiting on the last book of the trilogy of The Kingkiller Chronicle.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 17, 2021)

I’m currently reading ‘Maybe You Should Talk to Someone’, as I’m a bit behind in my book club. It’s an entertaining read so far.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm currently reading "Hour of the Witch" and omg. My poor delicate heart. I'm not finished, but I-I am literally getting anxiety on how this book is going to end. I had an idea of what was going to happen in the first half, which didn't happen the way I thought, and I know this isn't going to end well and my chest is so tight with what is going to happen. Not supernatural at all and I'm digging it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 2, 2021)

Just finished America's Bitter Pill: Money, Politics, Backroom Deals, and the Fight to Fix Our Broken Healthcare System. All a bit depressing though timely given the pandemic...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm starting "Primal Leadership", and am midstream of "The Reinventors", reading a lot of leadership books for the Leadership development program I am in.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 2, 2021)

Just finished "Game of Thrones" audiobook. Getting ready to start "Clash of Kings", but in between waiting for Clash of Kings to be available from the library, I read "The History of the Bible - The Making of the New Testament Canon" by Bart Ehrman. I found it fascinating. I love his books.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m currently reading _Maybe You Should Talk to Someone._ I am definitely enjoying it! Next up will be _This Is How You Lose the Time War._


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm listening to, not reading but OMG. I'm only about 30 minutes in and I have already laughed to the point of tears. Mel Brooks Autobiography All about Me.

He does the narration himself for the book. I don't think reading the book would be the same experience as listening to him tell his own story.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 6, 2022)

I recently finished “The Downstairs Girl” by Stacey Lee. I liked it a lot!

Also, it took me forever to start using it, but Libby is amazing!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 6, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> I recently finished “The Downstairs Girl” by Stacey Lee. I liked it a lot!
> 
> Also, it took me forever to start using it, but Libby is amazing!


I like Libby until the book is only available on Libby and i have to read on my phone.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2022)

DoctorWho-PE said:


> I like Libby until the book is only available on Libby and i have to read on my phone.


Do you have a kindle? I’ve gotten the digital books and can transfer them straight to my kindle. But I also don’t mind reading on my phone, in the kindle app.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 7, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Do you have a kindle? I’ve gotten the digital books and can transfer them straight to my kindle. But I also don’t mind reading on my phone, in the kindle app.


I do, and use the Kindle option when available, but I recently had one that didn't HAVE a kindle option, so had to read in the Libby app. It was painful. My eyes have adjusted to the e-ink and reading on the backlit screen is hard on my old eyeballs.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2022)

DoctorWho-PE said:


> I do, and use the Kindle option when available, but I recently had one that didn't HAVE a kindle option, so had to read in the Libby app. It was painful. My eyes have adjusted to the e-ink and reading on the backlit screen is hard on my old eyeballs.


Oh gotcha. I have only gotten a couple of books through Libby and all has kindle formats. I will need to post attention!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 16, 2022)

I’ve moved on to “The Last Thing He Told Me” by Laura Dave.

I’m a couple chapters in and it’s drawn me in!


----------

